# Stig Blomqmqvist To Drive Audi Quattro S1 E2 At Rallyday



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chatsworth, UK - World Rally Champion Stig Blomqvist has confirmed his attendance at Rallyday 2009, which takes place on Saturday 19 September at Castle Combe Circuit, Wiltshire, UK. Stig won the World Rally Championship in 1984, behind the wheel of the iconic Audi quattro, and contributed to Audi winning their second Manufacturer's title.
* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Last bit is written twice George








Nice feature with good pictures of the PDK testcar. Only thing is this "S1 E2", but that discussion has been delt with before


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

The text is by Rally Day as are the photos (from their 2008 event). I'll go ahead and delete the duplicate paragraph. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

